# Rags or not?



## BIGFOOT45 (Aug 13, 2012)

We have a spread of 600 windsocks and 300 rags and what I'm wondering is is it even worth it to use the rags or not. Thanks


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

You could always use them as your "downwind" decoys to make your spread look much larger.


----------



## burltealrugerlegs (Mar 15, 2012)

Personally, I couldn't be paid to sit around them! Back a few years ago they worked alright, but it seems the birds have just got to smart. don't get me wrong you could shoot birds over them with the right weather conditions!


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

I might if I had plenty of wind. At least thats what did when I had some.


----------

